# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot Table Column Width

## SMCC

See attached for reference sample data.

Hello,

How would I go about creating a pivot chart where the column width is reflective of a start date and end date? (Column D & Column H)

I am trying to create 3 separate curves on the chart, where Columns O, P, and Q are the Y-values and the Date is on the X-axis.

Lastly, I want to be able to filter by Column R.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

-SMCC

----------

